# Interwar Rarity; Tachikawa Ki-55



## nuuumannn (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi Guys, images of the Tachikawa Ki-55 on display in Beijing; it's been added to my walkaround site. Link below.





Ki-55 01




Ki-55 17




Ki-55 30




Ki-55 41




Ki-55 45

Link to walkaround site and information: Warbirds | Warbirds Walkaround

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 26, 2017)

What a nifty little aircraft.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 26, 2017)

Cool. Don't believe I have ever seen a photo of one of those before.

Jeff


----------



## Graeme (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 27, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2017)

Great stuff!


----------



## Elvis (Dec 31, 2017)

...my brother was based at Tachi back in the 70's, but I've never heard of anyone flying one!
Kinda reminds me of a variation of the plane James Garner flew in _The Great Escape._


----------



## at6 (Jan 1, 2018)

I am amazed. I didn't think Tachikawa made anything more than a biplane.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks guys, was not expecting to see the aircraft in Beijing; I thought it might have still been at the China Aircraft Museum, so it was a surprise. There's a Ki-36 in Thailand, but that's it for the breed, I think.



at6 said:


> I didn't think Tachikawa made anything more than a biplane.



Take a look at some of the firm's designs. They had some interesting stuff, although the Ki-54 was pretty much the Japanese go to transport twin.

Tachikawa Aircraft Company - Wikipedia


----------



## Graeme (Jan 5, 2018)

nuuumannn said:


> Take a look at some of the firm's designs.
> 
> Tachikawa Aircraft Company - Wikipedia



Post war, but it certainly looks like it'd fit into WW2 nicely. The Tachikawa (Tachihi) R-53...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jan 5, 2018)

Final design appears to be the Tachihi R-HM. HM standing for Henri Mignet - French designer of the controversial Pou-du-Ciel. Based on his M.H.310 design of 1950, the Japanese version was claimed to be improved in many respects...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jan 5, 2018)

Elvis said:


> Kinda reminds me of a variation of the plane James Garner flew in _The Great Escape._



That'd be the Bucker Bu 181 Bestmann. Can't see the similarity to the Ki.36/55 myself - but if you move down that Wiki list above you come to the Tachikawa TS.1. Now to me that does look similar....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jan 5, 2018)

Pre-war - Tachikawa also manufactured the Beechcraft Staggerwing under licence. The Tachikawa-Beechcraft C-17E...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Elvis (Jan 5, 2018)

Graeme said:


> That'd be the Bucker Bu 181 Bestmann. Can't see the similarity to the Ki.36/55 myself - but if you move down that Wiki list above you come to the Tachikawa TS.1. Now to me that does look similar....
> 
> View attachment 478133
> View attachment 478134


The BUCKER! Thanks Graeme, I could not remember the name of that plane to save my life!
Yeah, seeing the Bucker now, I see your point...however, I only said it _reminded_ me of the Bucker (it was the fixed landing gear and the glass).
...funny you should bring up that trainer, though...
If you look at the specs, it's powerplant is listed as a Scott Flying Squirrel.
The Scott Flying Squirrel holds the unique distinction of being one of the first water-cooled motorcycles ever produced.


----------



## parsifal (Jan 5, 2018)

A great find. thanks for sharing. Any idea on the origin of the roundel, which is very unfamiliar to me.


----------



## Elvis (Jan 28, 2018)

Parsifal,

It's Chinese. Check it out --> Aviation Photo #1226931: Tachikawa Ki-36 - China - Air Force

...and a special thanks to David Lednicer for supplying the information. I was curious about that, too.


Elvis


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 29, 2018)

On this forum, If you seek, you (or someone else) will find

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

